# [SOLVED] Windows 7 constantly crashing on High End System



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have just built a "Dream Machine" for the purpose of graphic design, and other intensive activities (though not gaming, as this is a work PC!).

I won't go into all of the specifications, however the PC does use a Gigabyte X79-UP4 motherboard, and I have 16 Gigs of Patriot Viper Extreme (PC 17000) memory installed. Initial FSB / RAM results are shown below:










I also installed 2 x Samsung 830 SSDs in RAID 0!

The hard drive transfer rates are truly out of this world -










The read speed is close to 1 Gbps...almost made it!!!

Now that I have built an impressive PC I am having trouble making it behave, it is a bit like a wild stallion, full of raw power, but quite frankly untamed!

Windows 7 (x64) is constantly crashing, it crashes about every 20 minutes, and it doesn't seem to matter whether the PC is doing work or not.

I have setup the RAM to use an Xtreme Memory Profile, which runs at 2133 MHz, which is not an issue for my RAM (as this is the RAMs) natural running speed.

*** At any rate I plan to test the RAM for a good 48 hours using MemTest to see if there are any issues on this front ***

I am thinking that there may be a conflict between the motherboards RAID chipset and the SSDs, in so far as perhaps the motherboard can't keep up with the SSDs.

If anybody else has any experience with these kinds of systems and has any suggestions as to why Windows is crashing can you please add your thoughts?

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 constantly crashing on High End System*

Please post your full specs including make and model of power supply.

Second some ssds may need firmware updates to be able to handle raid, yu may also need to flash the bios. Why do you need raid 0? ssds are fast enough without it and you would also have a more reliable system.

Also try taking of the xmp profille and see if that helps.

I will leave this thread here for now but it may get moved as this is overclocking section.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 constantly crashing on High End System*

What we need to assist you effectively.
Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.
Is there any OC applied?


----------



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 constantly crashing on High End System*

Hi Everyone,

Without delving into the complete specifications of my new Workstation; I had a conversation with a friend last night (spoken conversation, on a phone!!), and he has some experience building high end desktop computers. He suggested that the voltage on the RAM may not be adequate, and he was spot on.

My Patriot Viper Xtreme memory requires 1.65 Volts and the Gigabyte motherboard was automatically supplying 1.5 Volts. 

I have not yet ruled out that the firmware in my SSDs needs to be updated, and whilst it is early days, I am confident that the refined voltage settings have already benefited my system.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 constantly crashing on High End System*

In future you do need to tell us your specs. Telling us your specs can make it easier to diagnose a problem. Usually then whe ask for temperatures and voltages which would also help.

Good luck.


----------

